# 1936 Schwinn double bar roadster



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

Got a new project a couple weeks ago. Figured it would be a quick one since it’s a bare bones rider for now.

1936 Schwinn double bar roadster. Came to me as a frame/fork/badge/cranks combo for a fellow CABE member. I had a seat and some chrome drop centers, so I slapped it together


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

Decided it needed a splash of color so I built a set of wheels for it. I had a set of early Lobdell rims that were powder coated tan on accident instead of cream. So why not put them to good use finally. New Departure front hub and Morrow rear hub along with a used set of Torrington double butted spokes.
Also added a set of reverse tiller bars to see how it looked. Getting there


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

Decided the tillers weren’t right for it, so a crusty set of wide Torrington’s replaced them. Also decided it needed another splash of color in the form of darker red darts on the frame and fork.
And last but not least, a new badge.
Long live the King!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

A new set of pedals and she is a rider!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2020)

I’ve got a chain guard I need to paint for it still. And then I’ll be searching for a set of fenders, but other than that I believe this one is done


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 30, 2020)

Last update until I find fenders for the bike. Decided to use a different chain guard than a stock Schwinn. And I really like the bare metal look on it. So a light coat of clear and it’s done


----------

